# Cavs vs Bulls - March 1st - 1pm EST ABC



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Chicago Bulls*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Sunday, March 1st, 2008
1:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Bulls*:*







PG – Kirk Hinrich







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Joakim Noah







SF – Andres Nocioni







PF – Drew Gooden​*



> The Chicago Bulls and the Cleveland Cavaliers are Central Division rivals, yet four months into the NBA season, they haven't met.
> 
> But when they get together Sunday afternoon in Cleveland, they'll likely know each other as well as they know themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

vBookie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cavs should keep whispering to Larry to shoot the 3: prove how good you are


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z's out for this game with back spasms


----------



## sk8erpro20 (Mar 2, 2008)

yea out but ben and ver is there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Z's ready to go next game then.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z's out for this game with back spasms


We might not play a game with our full roster active this entire season

Not having Z hurts - our inside play is weak without him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry hot early - will he shoot himself out of it?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense really struggles when AV/Ben are both out there at once


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Go Devin!

Larry matches with a brick.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AV putting on the Dream Shake!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There ya go Andy! Nice fadeaway


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AV's jumpshot has undergone such a dramatic transformation it's crazy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looks like he is about business early in this game :clap:

Not good for Chicago


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Noah vs. Varejao is enough to watch this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes is chucking them up early :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love when LBJ his that step back - thing of beauty


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wasn't that off a Bull's leg?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte needs to look for his penetration in the half court


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If Wally's there on the bench, how come he's not playing today?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense still looks pretty spotty

I was hoping for some more fluidity by now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nevermind, I guess Wally is playing today.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did they just list scoring under pressure as one of Wally's strenghts ? :thinking:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron hasn't seemed to be looking for Wally for some reason. I wonder why.

Wally with the jumper!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Wally


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

erm, nevermind I guess.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good defense early.

Cavs doing a nice job pushing the tempo off turnovers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

2nd quarter should be a + for us now with all of our depth

Hopefully Wally can keep it going


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally is still pressing - he needs to take his time when he gets the ball

The shots will be there!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm offense not good with this group


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice shot on the penetration Wally!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Make Hughes finish that crap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG Hughes is getting calls today that he NEVER got in a CLE jersey

Trash


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry getting calls he never got here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hitting today


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally for 3!

He's starting to play much better.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great look by Wally to West!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tie up by Big Ben!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're just letting the Bulls hang around because we can't score on offense

Not sure why Mike B. refuses to go to a AV/Joe Smith lineup


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ the foul on Ben.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem everyone that comes in here gets touch fouls? :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nocioni is such a punk. He's like a Bruce Bowen who flops all the time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Nocioni is such a punk. He's like a Bruce Bowen who flops all the time.


Yeah I can't stand when he defends Lebron. Very annoying


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes scoring on alot of junk plays

And Ben Wallace needs to make AT LEAST ONE FREE THROW

That's ridiculous


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a follow dunk by LeBron and I love the hustle by AV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great hustle play by Andy - glad he dove there cause his ankle could have got messed up there if he didn't


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Manly putback by Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are they just allowed to slap Lebron all the time like that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad stretch to finish the half

Go up 7 and instead of closing strong we give up the lead back down to 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon knocked Tyrus down. Damon took the worst of that one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ better not be hurt. We can't afford any more damn injuries

I'm guessing he had the wind knocked out of him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Up by 3 at the half (42-39).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are playing with spotty intensity defensively

I don't want to go into a close 4th qtr. I'm not confident we can execute down the stretch with Ben Wallace out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We are playing with spotty intensity defensively
> 
> I don't want to go into a close 4th qtr. I'm not confident we can execute down the stretch with Ben Wallace out there


Ideally, we'd go with an AV/Joe Smith lineup late in the 4th, but I have no faith in Mike Brown making the right decision whatsoever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Ideally, we'd go with an AV/Joe Smith lineup late in the 4th, but I have no faith in Mike Brown making the right decision whatsoever.


Well you have to understand he still doesn't have a rotation down with all of the injuries. I think the reason Ben was playing in the last couple games is because Joe got into foul trouble.

Kind of a "meh" first half. I thought it was interesting to hear how Lebron is consciously adjusting his game to be more aggressive until the new guys are with it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great, AV limping.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sometimes I think Hubie Brown is really stupid.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

One good stretch of defense and we could put this team away I think

Get them down 7-8pts and Hughes will start firing away


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ that shot by Ben Wallace


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, fouled a jumpshooter. ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

STUPID FOUL

Make Hughes hit that stupid shot!

Every time we get up 6+ we let the Bulls off the hook


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice cut by LBJ off the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are letting the Bulls off the hook big time.

Go up 7, make stupid plays and let them back in it. This is eerily famaliar to the Milwaukee game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Gooden is a moron, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wth? Why is is Nocioni allowed so sit there and slap the guy he's guarding?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is the stupidest offense I have ever seen in my life.

Nobody knows what the hell to do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We just aren't making open shots right now 

Ugly 3rd qtr - giving up a 10-0 run...:azdaja:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A 10-0 run by the Bulls. You have to love those Cleveland 3rd quarters. As always, rests on the 4th.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This is the stupidest offense I have ever seen in my life.
> 
> Nobody knows what the hell to do.


I don't like our chances in the 4th. The Bulls will load up on LBJ and our other guys aren't making shots in the 2nd half 

I'd play LBJ the entire 4th qtr at this point


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is Lebron???

Hughes and Gooden both killing us tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damon bails us out with that 3.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bulls seem to get away with a lot of slapping contact.

I love the strategy of leaving Lebron out right now. Obviously it's helping us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarassing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We lost a ton of chemistry in this deal that we are desperate to make up.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's games like these that I'm always reminded how Mike Brown owes a large part of his salary to Lebron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We just can't score


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wally for 3!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense picking up the last few plays

Need to score here!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looks tired settling for alot of deep jumpers

Nice to see Joe Smith stepping up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love the stat of Lebron's scoring 29 through the first 3 quarters. And 0 in the fourth.

He just came into the game for the first time in the 4th a couple of minutes ago! lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL!!! Where is the foul call for Lebron there!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw Varejao coming in

If he comes in for Joe Smith I might break my television set. WE NEED HIM OUT THERE RIGHT NOW to keep the D honest! 

I swear he better not sub AV in for Joe Smith


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I saw Varejao coming in
> 
> If he comes in for Joe Smith I might break my television set. WE NEED HIM OUT THERE RIGHT NOW to keep the D honest!
> 
> I swear he better not sub AV in for Joe Smith


lol, you know it's gonna happen.

We need Ben Wallace out there for defense! LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The dunk and then the jumper. LeBron has it going on now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ Fired up!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well then. I guess that's why we win games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL I knew Drew would do something dumb there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

At least we're going with joe Smith and AV: I think Brown has seen that they work well together.

BTW Lebron is awesome


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 for Wally.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Noah killing us on the boards

He is a decent player


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Noah killing us on the boards
> 
> He is a decent player


He's a taller version of AV


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins 95-86.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I though Wally had his first good game for the Cavs. He didn't take too many bad shots, tried to rotate the ball, and when he had a good look he tended to make him. I'm more optimistic about him after this game


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Finally got too watch the game with our new players and I have some comments: 

1) I think at times in the 1st half Lebron forgot he actually has a point guard in D. West. He was just stepping 4 feet behind the 3pt line and taking the handoff from West and just standing around. 

2.) Lebron is great! But we need to play him off the ball a bit more, West is really quick and should be the one starting the fast break, because he isn't the best spot up shooter.

3.) Wally was great with the pump fakes and going to the basket. Not just setteling for the long ball. 

4.) Joe Smith needs to play with AV. And Wallace needs to play with Big Z!

5.) Lebron put on playoff mode, that was great to watch!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Finally got too watch the game with our new players and I have some comments:
> 
> 1) I think at times in the 1st half Lebron forgot he actually has a point guard in D. West. He was just stepping 4 feet behind the 3pt line and taking the handoff from West and just standing around.
> 
> ...


Mike Brown better figure this out quick: it's pretty obvious


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

^^ I had the game Tivoed and replayed that dunk like 6 times in a row...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

can always count on gooden's defensive mental lapses 

heres the lebron poster. he got way up. wow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


>


The first thing that came out of my mouth watching that at work was "OH ****!"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He took off from so far out, and then threw it down so hard. It was insane. And then he hit the jumper right after that fading away. And by then the Bulls heart was just broken. But his pass to Wally made sure.

I can't believe we play this team 3 more times in the next two months.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was crazy that Deng actually was moving to cut off Lebron when James was at the FT line and then BOOM takeoff


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it too late to surrender to you guys? :lol:


----------

